# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  نظام غذائي للحصول على "كرش" أصغر أو معدة مسطحة..

## العقيق الاحمر

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




في هذا الموضوع اعطي مثال لنظام غذائي للحصول على "كرش" اصغر، اي معدة مسطحة وهو معتمد من قِبل دايت سنتر العالمي...
 و الذي ممكن اتباعه لفترة اسبوعين ، و ميزاته انه قليل في نسبة الدهون و يحتوي على الدهون الغير مشبعة و الاحادية. و يحتوي على حوالي 1350 سعرات حرارية فقط .

في البداية عليك بتناول كوبين من المياه 10 دقائق قبل كل وجبة

*الفطور :*
نصف رغيف صغير اسمر + قطعتين من الجبنة او اللبنه (30 غ) القليلة الدسم .
أو
كوب من الزبادي القليل الدسم + 10 حبات مكسرات .
أو
نصف كوب من الكورن فليكس، الحبوب الكاملة او البران + كوب من الحليب القليل الدسم .

*بين الفطور والغداء :*
حبة فاكهة متوسطة الحجم كـ برتقالة أو تفاحة...الخ

*الغداء :*
نصف صدر دجاج او قطعة من السمك( بحجم كف اليد بدون الاصابع)الغير مقلي، مشوي او مطبوخ او في الفرن .
+ كوب و نصف من الخضار المطبوخة.... مثل الملوخية (الافضل الاوراق الخضراء) أو كوب و نصف من السلطة التي تحتوي على الاوراق الخضراء مع ربع كوب من الجزر المبروش و ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الزيتون .
+ثلاث ارباع كوب من الارز او كوب من المعكرونه او رغيف و نصف عربي صغير اسمر او حبة بطاطا وسط .

*بين الغداء والعشاء :*
حبة من الفاكهة متوسطة الحجم كـ موزة متوسطة أو 5 حبات فراولة أو 2 حبة كيوي...الخ

*العشاء :*
نصف قطعة صدر دجاج مشوي او مطبوخ او في الفرن أو علبة تونا بالماء صغبرة الحجم (60)غم تقريباً .
+
كوبين من السلطة و الافضل اذا كانت تحتوي على اوراق خضراء مع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الزيتون .


*بعد العشاء وقبل النوم بساعتين :*
10 حبات من المكسرت

بتمنى الصحة للجميع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع حلو ومفيد لـ كتير ناس  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> موضوع حلو ومفيد لـ كتير ناس



فعلا طوق الياسمين مفيد..انشالله يستفيدوا
أسعدني مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو 

يعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكرا محمد الله يعافيك

ويسلموو لـ مرورك على الموضوع  :Smile:

----------

